
Ask HN: Books, tutorials, videos on beginning online advertising - eljbutler
This topic seems to have a massive amount of blog articles, many many books and some video series on how to begin online advertising in the social world and with the biggest search engines.<p>I am wondering if anyone has hands on experience with any of them in 2019 that they found really helped them get the grasp of how things work these days with social media platforms and search engines.
======
ArtWomb
I usually point folks to HubSpot

[https://www.hubspot.com/instagram-
marketing](https://www.hubspot.com/instagram-marketing)

But I think you'll get better advice by drilling down into the nuts and bolts
of your startup, what space you are in, and which metrics you wish to grow.

There are loads of differentiated services like Drip that conform to one tool
for one job philosophy. Best of luck ;)

[https://www.drip.com/get/holiday-ebook](https://www.drip.com/get/holiday-
ebook)

------
tren
For search engines, ahrefs blog is a good place to start for SEO

